# Cwc Automatics?



## Adam Thirnis (Apr 16, 2005)

Can these watches also be hand-wound? Especially the divers. Or are they just automatic?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Isnt the movement the ETA 2824? If so then yes it is hand windable


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Adam Thirnis said:
> 
> 
> > Can these watches also be hand-wound? Especially the divers. Or are they just automatic?
> ...


Well not all automatics Chris, some such as most Seiko`s or Orient`s can`t be handwound but the CWC`s have ETA movements which are handwindable


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Cheers Mac - I live and learn. This is indeed news to me but I gladly stand corrected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Fancy joining _The Club_ Chris?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mac were you ever a salesman or a recruiting seargent?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Certainly not Chris, too much like hard work


















pg tips said:


> Â Mac were you ever a salesman or a recruiting seargent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOI???


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Being boring, sorry.









Don't ya just love ETA 2824/2's? I think they are bosting.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> So what now?
> 
> Do I learn a secret handshake? Do I add my membership to my signature here? Do I mortgage my flat (most exclusive clubs have exclusive membership fees, too ...)?
> 
> ...


Just add your membership to your signature









Lets be honest there are times when the sentiment applies to all of us


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Being boring, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it Stan but prefer the Unitas 6497/8, ok this is a bit chalk and cheese


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Being boring, sorry.
> ...


Unitas = Arsa. Which also = ETA.









I like the ARSA music.









Link deleted by poster so as not to infringe forum rules. Do a Google for "auguste-reymond.de" instead.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


I knew that Stan I may be tired and confused but not that much























I`d never call you an ARSA
















BTW Chris, Welcome


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I know Mac,









But did you look at (and listen to) link?









ARSA made the Unitas before it went to ETA.

" The history of Auguste Reymond begins in 1898, the year a young man of twenty-seven rented a small appartment in Tramelan and hired a handful of watch-makers to start manufacturing watches that would bear his name. He soon met with success. By 1910 his modest business had grown into a huge factory that employed over one hundred people in its own premises. Auguste Reymond himself had become one of the happy fews that were nicknamed the â€œwatch baronsâ€ in the Jura mountains. The movements produced by the Manufacture A. Reymond, known for their high quality and competitive prices, were also supplied to numerous other watch manufacturers and have become famous world-wide under their brand name UNITAS."


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

All I meant to say was that I prefered the 6497/8 movement over the 2428-2 while recognising they are different and I knew the relationship between ARSA,Unitas and ETA
















Sorry If I my posts were confusing I best get off to bed my brain should be working properly tomorrow






























I HOPE


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> All I meant to say was that I prefered the 6497/8 movement over the 2428-2 while recognising they are different and I knew the relationship between ARSA,Unitas and ETA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand but the link was a good one.







I like the "Boogie 2", I think you would too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > All I meant to say was that I prefered the 6497/8 movement over the 2428-2 while recognising they are different and I knew the relationship between ARSA,Unitas and ETA
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


See I said I was tired









What I meant to post was I did like the link and will check out the "Boogie 2" properly when I get up tomorrow


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Sorry to hassle you when you're knackered.









I sent you the link by PM, Mac. So as not to infringe forum rules.









You will love it, I wish I could afford it.









Gold cased, Unitas 6425, applied dial furniture, six eater. Bloody lovely!









Roy, this is your next project, boss.


----------

